# URGENT RESCUE: Chicago, IL (again)



## Haley (Jul 2, 2007)

Heres the email I received from Rachel, who runs Chicago Critter Rescue. She doesnt take inbunnies, but helps find them homes when the Chicago Anti-Cruelty Shelter is full.

These twohave been there the longest and will have to be euthanized shortly now that several more rabbits have come in. I am working on local placements but having no luck yet. Here are their descriptions: 

- Male brown dwarf (extremely sweet and calm boy; fur loss/mites has been treated and cleared up so he is healthy and ready to go!) 








- Female black/white lop (gregarious girl, seems relatively young and very healthy) 







Thanks so much.

I did email her to find out how long they had, I know Phinnsmommy was interested in a girl and Treasured Fried said she knows someone who wants a lop, so we'll see. Post here or pm me for more info. Thanks!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 2, 2007)

Haley, the family who wants to foster/and or permanently adopt aRESCUE-status bunny will be visiting here next week. They are taking a vacation in August and would welcome a 2nd bunny (when back from vacation). Yes, they ideally would like a lop girl.

Now,let's keep our fingers crossed a spot may open upto save these two sweeties from beingeuthanized. That male brown dwarf is a darling gent too ... if only more homes and foster homes were available.... (sigh) 

TF julie and the lovable rescues 

Holding a glimmer of hope, knowing that Raph ~bassetluv's angel sweetie~ would approve. {{hug, Di, from us, and Oberon the beast}}


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2007)

that was the female i was thinking about taking

but with izabelle still sick, i can't take one in even as a foster, my hands are just to full right now with getting her all better. . .

i hope they find loving homes


----------



## Haley (Jul 2, 2007)

Midwest has come to the rescue again. Looks like theyre willing to take in both of them. We actually have a volunteer who is in Chicago for vacation so we're seeing if we can get ahold of her to bring them out this way. 

Everyone keep your fingers (and paws) crossed!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 2, 2007)

*fingers crossed*


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 3, 2007)

Midwest is the best!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 7, 2007)

I could take her, if she's able to be housed outdoors half the year


----------



## Haley (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, the girl was apparently adopted this week. They sent two boys (unneutered of course) to Midwest today.

I just got back from the shelter-they have 110 bunnies right now! Plus all the ones in foster homes. So sad.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 8, 2007)

Does Midwest adopt to indoor/outdoor homes?


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2007)

Nope, just indoor


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 8, 2007)

Darn! It seems like none of these rescues are working out for us! 

I want to get a companion for Phinn really badly, but my parents will only let me adopt from a shelter, so its getting tricky.

Its better to be safe than sorry though 

It will work out eventually (knock on wood)


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2007)

Have you tried contacting the Chicago Anti Cruelty Shelter? Thats where these buns are coming from. Theyre apparently very crowded!

You'll find the right bun eventually.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 8, 2007)

hehe thats funny, I just emailed them 5 min ago asking if they have any bunnies available, because on their website you can only look at the available cats and dogs.


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2007)

From what I hear theyre not so great about getting back to people. Maybe call them monday if you dont get a reply (or see if your parents will make a trip)


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, I'll call them because me and my parents would prefer to have a bunny date before we take one home. So hopefully this will work out


----------

